
Time to End the Electoral College - mgdo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/opinion/time-to-end-the-electoral-college.html?_r=1
======
hidden_forest
People are understandably upset at this year's election, but this in no way
should be grounds to dismiss a system that prevents the tyranny of the
majority. Mob rule is prevented by the electoral college. I don't ever want to
see a straight popular vote, because the people in fly-over country will
always lose out with the coasts and major cities dictating trends.

------
hdlothia
I'm a died in the wool lib but without the electoral college, un-trendy areas
would just be left to wither and die.

